# Грыжи T8-9, L4-5



## AlexHech (20 Июл 2016)

Добрый день,
беспокоят боли в пояснице и грудном отделе, онемение ног при сидении в кресле и за рулем, боли в ногах, по задней стороне правой ноги и пятке.
Заключение МТР ниже, снимки добавлю попозже.
Можно ли применять вытягивание?
Какие можно порекомендовать методы лечения?
Спасибо!


----------



## AlexHech (20 Июл 2016)

Снимки МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июл 2016)

Вытягивание можно.
Надо ли?
Методы лечения зависят от цели и от возможности.
Вот например целей (имхо) должно быть две:
- уменьшить боль (медикаменты, физиотерапия, ИРТ)
- перераспределить нагрузку с поражённых сегментов на здоровые (массаж, мануальная терапия, вытяжение, лфк, тренировки, правильная организация рабочего места и времени при статических и динамических нагрузках, корсет при неконтролируемых нагрузках)

По первой важно знать какой характер боли и какой характер течения заболевания.
Характер заболевания скорее - хронический ремитирующий.
А боли?

С причиной онемения приправой ноге надо разбираться, по МРТ её и не должно бы быть.

На форуме есть тема про правильное поведение при нагрузках, про лфк, и про лечение боли в спине.
Нашли?


----------

